# LOCATION: a pet peeve



## ed4copies (Dec 31, 2007)

Many times I read an entry from a member and ask myself, "Gee, I wonder WHERE he/she is FROM??  Usually because what they are saying is contrary to conditions "in my neck of the woods".

So, I click on their name and go to their profile.

NOTHING!!!!!!!!!![V][V][V][V][V]

NO HINT as to location!![:0][:0][:0][:0]

IF you don't want to tell us your street address - ok, but can you at least say WHAT STATE???????  [)][)][)]

OK, I feel better now. [^][^] Does anyone else care about this???


----------



## R2 (Dec 31, 2007)

Yeah![}][}]


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Dec 31, 2007)

Let me help Cav with his entry...

State: of Confussion


----------



## karlkuehn (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MLKWoodWorking_
> 
> Let me help Cav with his entry...
> 
> State: of Confussion



Confussion!? Oh man, is he gonna have a hayday with you!

*puts on best Cav impersonation*
"Well, in actuality, the word you are looking for is _confusion_...oh...wait...hey!"

[]


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Dec 31, 2007)

Confusion confession, I couldn't decide which and kind of combined the two![]


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 31, 2007)

Karl,

Your Cav impression needs work,

He speaks much more slowly than that!!!!

LOOOOOSSSSSSEEEEEEEAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNAAAAAAAAAAAAAA, you know!


----------



## karlkuehn (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh yeah...the location thing, sorry, got sidetracked. []

I think we should set the site up to default blank location entries to "Texas". I bet people would be scrambling to set _that[/] demographic straight...hehe

*ducks the flying horseshoes, empty beer cans and chunks of rusty barbed wire*_


----------



## karlkuehn (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> Karl,
> 
> ...



Would it help if I was typing with one of those blue masks on?


----------



## hughbie (Dec 31, 2007)

WAIT!  confusion or......


confucis???? &lt;bowing deeply from the waist&gt;

i'm with you Ed (one of many!)
it's nice to know if there are some in my neck of the woods as well.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by karlkuehn_
> 
> Oh yeah...the location thing, sorry, got sidetracked. []
> 
> ...


_

Now, I don't care who you are, that thar is funny!!!!! (Need smiley with cowboy hat!)_


----------



## karlkuehn (Dec 31, 2007)

LOL

Confucis?! Holy lord, maybe he'll just sleep through this post...


----------



## mick (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> 
> IF you don't want to tell us your street address - ok, but can you at least say WHAT STATE???????  [)][)][)]
> ...



Dang Ed, I'll be glad to add my street address if you'll send me some "goodies", (some of Dawns resins would do nicely as it's been too cold lately for me to cast.....lol)


----------



## cowchaser (Dec 31, 2007)

An Alabama man was looking for a place to live, but wasn't having much success. Finally he came upon a farm house, figuring he had nothing to lose, he asked the farmer if he had a room for rent. 

The farmer said the only place he had left was the outhouse and that he was welcome to rent it. 

The man was grateful and moved in right away. 

The next day the farmer saw 2 T.V. antennas on top of the outhouse and was bewildered, so he knocked on the door to ask about the extra antenna. 

The man said, "Well, I sublet the basement to a guy from Louisiana."


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 31, 2007)

Dustin,

When Cav comes around, it ain't gonna be pretty!!!


----------



## Woodlvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Karl,"
  You forgot to mention ducking from "COWPIES" the nice and steamy ones.[)][}].

Mike


----------



## Woodlvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Dustin,
   Do you know how to "LOW CRAWL" or "DUCK AND COVER" ? If not I would learn fast.

Mike


----------



## smoky10 (Dec 31, 2007)

I was going to give a serious answer to this question but I guess its just some kind of joke.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 31, 2007)

Tom,

It was posted to be serious, but we get off topic easily in threads I start (same thing happens to Cav).

Speak up, I AM interested in serious feedback!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 31, 2007)

Damn, my snowthrower is down so I take an hour to shovel my driveway this morning.  Then, I see a weeks worth of toothaches before lunch, including one guy who was so blinking crazy that he must have huffed copier fumes before coming into the office.

I get home and rest a bit before supper, and find out people who don't know the difference between confusion, concussion and Confucius are trying to talk for me!  

You folks don't understand how tough it is to be an underworked and overpaid federal employee!!  Sometimes I don't think you appreciate me.


----------



## karlkuehn (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> Sometimes I don't think you appreciate me.



Cav, let us not forget the immortal words of confucis: "What the superior man seeks is in himself; what the small man seeks is in others."

[]

*somewhere in the distance, a gong sounds*



"Ordah up! One Pu Pu platter...you pick up!"


----------



## Rudy Vey (Dec 31, 2007)

Whenever I get a post reply, or see one at another post, and it is a new name to me, I click on it to see who this person is and where they live.
I get a bit pi$$ed - I think it is rude not to show who you are and from where!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 31, 2007)

"Ordah up! One Pu Pu platter...you pick up!"

ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TBone (Dec 31, 2007)

I must confes, I'm in a state of confision with a concousin from reading about that Chinese guy Conspicuous.  
But I agree, put your state in at the minimum.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 31, 2007)

Not having your real first name at least, in your profile makes it real hard on those that organize group buys. It is my number one resource to identify who all the payments are coming from. Plus I like using a real name when I e-mail folks. the hey you greating just doesn't get it, but I will use it by default.


----------



## johncrane (Dec 31, 2007)

l like tho over paid bit Cav![]


----------



## flcad2000 (Dec 31, 2007)

> Originally posted by MLKWoodWorking
> 
> Let me help Cav with his entry...
> 
> State: of Confussion




Wasn't that a song by Genesis?

Tom S.


----------



## TBone (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flcad2000_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go back farther, Ball of Confussion.....Temptations


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 31, 2007)

State Of Confusion
Written by: Ray Davies of the Kinks and recorded in 1983



> Woke up in a panic,
> Like somebody fired a gun
> I wish I could be dreaming,
> But the nightmare's just begun.
> ...


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 31, 2007)

We don't all live in a State Ed.....

But I do live on Pen Street in Oakville Ont.



I have the same peeve when every one thinks we all live in the same country[:0]


----------



## Woodlvr (Dec 31, 2007)

It would be nice to at least see a first name and a state in the profile.

 Some of us are showing our age by remembering temptations and Genesis.[)]

Mike


----------



## flcad2000 (Dec 31, 2007)

OK, I was close...

  Genesis - Land Of Confusion

I mustve dreamed a thousand dreams
Been haunted by a million screams
But I can hear the marching feet
They're moving into the street.

Now did you read the news today
They say the dangers gone away
But I can see the fires still alight
There burning into the night.

There's too many men
Too many people
Making too many problems
And not much love to go round
Cant you see
This is a land of confusion.

This is the world we live in
And these are the hands were given
Use them and lets start trying
To make it a place worth living in.

Ooh superman where are you now
When everythings gone wrong somehow
The men of steel, the men of power
Are losing control by the hour.

This is the time
This is the place
So we look for the future
But there's not much love to go round
Tell me why, this is a land of confusion.

This is the world we live in
And these are the hands were given
Use them and lets start trying
To make it a place worth living in.

I remember long ago -
Ooh when the sun was shining
Yes and the stars were bright
All through the night
And the sound of your laughter
As I held you tight
So long ago -

I wont be coming home tonight
My generation will put it right
Were not just making promises
That we know, well never keep.

Too many men
There's too many people
Making too many problems
And not much love to go round
Cant you see
This is a land of confusion.

Now this is the world we live in
And these are the hands were given
Use them and lets start trying
To make it a place worth fighting for.

This is the world we live in
And these are the names were given
Stand up and lets start showing
Just where our lives are going to.


Tom S.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 31, 2007)

Gee, you guys can't stay on topic, can you?


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Dec 31, 2007)

Lest we not forget our northern brothern, providence is good too!

Lou you amaze me.  Seems like you always have a bit of information on everything.


----------



## hughbie (Dec 31, 2007)

cav.....i'm with you.....this  turned from a topic about names into songs....talk about confusion?!?!?
oh, btw, i'm in springfield missouri and i'm a pen turner.....


----------



## rlharding (Dec 31, 2007)

It drives me bonkers as well.  

As you know from two earlier comments I have made, the thing that really drives me to distraction is not having a listing for members websites for the members that sell things.

Someone will say something like 'this rod from Jim is superb, I also like Mike's'

I started out by trying to go through recent emails to find some idea of who Mike is; that way I can go to the profile & hopefully to the website.  Doesn't work.

How about those folks with merchandise use their signature? Is there a way to set that up in the profile?

BTW, I love this site, I enjoy the camaraderie, the sharing of things in one's life, the caring that people show for each other.  I am sure it would make a good Phd thesis.

I especially like looking at the countless fabulous pens that are shared.


----------



## DocStram (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> Then, I see a weeks worth of toothaches before lunch, including one guy who was so blinking crazy that he must have huffed copier fumes before coming into the office.



Ahem, Cav?  We'd appreciate it if you would take a little more care in checking for spelling errors. Afterall, IAP does have certain standards that we try to fulfill. Nothing gets my goat more than having an IAP member make a post full of grammatical and spelling errors. How about trying to clean up your act for the New Year????


----------



## DocStram (Jan 1, 2008)

BTW .... Ed .... I agree with your original post that started this thread.


----------



## jack barnes (Jan 1, 2008)

Ok ED went back in and added city and state to profile. HAPPY NEW YEAR

Jack


----------



## DocStram (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jack barnes_
> 
> Ok ED went back in and added city and state to profile. HAPPY NEW YEAR
> 
> Jack



Not smart .. Jack.  Now Ed's going to know where to find you the next time he wants to borrow your lawnmower.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 1, 2008)

Yes Al, you are right.  An inanimate concept such as a week cannot be a possessive, thus there should not be an apostrophe.  Still, even without the apostrophe, possession is intimated which is a shameful misuse of the English language.  I shall diligently strive to raise the level of my posted verbiage to the lofty heights to which IAP mores necessitate.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jack barnes_
> 
> Ok ED went back in and added city and state to profile. HAPPY NEW YEAR
> 
> Jack



To the folks who think I didn't accomplish anything because of my "wandering topic".  Please note, I have made at least one _*<center>CONVERSION</center>*_

<center>*
ALLELUIA!!!*</center>
Say it with me, brothers and sisters, ,

<center>*Alleluia*</center>

Can't hear you


(sorry, got into another personna)

I'm back now, will return to regularly scheduled nonsense!


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> Yes Al, you are right.  An inanimate concept such as a week cannot be a possessive, thus there should not be an apostrophe.  Still, even without the apostrophe, possession is intimated which is a shameful misuse of the English language.  I shall diligently strive to raise the level of my posted verbiage to the lofty heights to which IAP mores necessitate.



Whut...? You talk real gud and all, butt I don't go in fer all'at book learnin' mysef. Near's I kin tell it leeds to some kinna 'intimate possessissons', and I jus' barely know you fokes.[]


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Ed you are too easily pleased.  One out of how many missing state/providence?  Life must be so easy for Dawn living with you! []

Mike


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 1, 2008)

She thinks she died and went to heaven.

Of course, in reality living with me is just "heaven on earth".

I'm sure she would say the same!!!


----------



## TBone (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> She thinks she died and went to heaven.
> 
> ...



Ed, you are a brave man.  Too early in the year for me to take that large a chance with lightning.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> .....IF you don't want to tell us your street address - ok, but can you at least say WHAT STATE???????  [)][)][)]
> 
> OK, I feel better now. [^][^] Does anyone else care about this???



I care and I totally disagree!  I *hate* to look in someoneâ€™s profile and see an abbreviation like "MI" *THEN *have to go look up what the abbreviation stands for *THEN *have to go out to the RV and dig through my maps until I find a map of the entire country so I can find out where the heck Michigan is, *THEN * realize that it is the state with the lakes all around it *THEN * fell stupid because I should have remembered that from sixth grade geography *THEN * remember that I didnâ€™t do well in geography that year because my stupid salt map broke while carrying it to school one day and I couldnâ€™t figure out where all the pieces fit back together because *A.* I didn't have enough salt to make a decent thick map and the stupid cardboard box I used flexed when I slipped on a sheet of ice that I thought was just a puddle, allowing the whole map to just chip into a million pieces and *B.* I didnâ€™t have enough food coloring to make each state a separate color and some of the northern states sorta blended together which just made putting it back together that much more difficult!

No, It's just not worth the aggravation!


----------



## PR_Princess (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TBone_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh yea right! Here I am slaving away in the office (on a holiday no less) while Ed is now at home playing in the basement.  - Just pure heaven!!!!

After all, what else could a girl possibly want??


Ed I think you had some typos. I know what you *REALLY* meant to say, so I corrected it for you !! 
[}][}] 




Tbone.........


----------



## TBone (Jan 1, 2008)

Dawn, I knew it was a prevarication (that's for Cav) and the wrath from above was on it's way.  That was IF he survived you reading that post.


----------



## PR_Princess (Jan 1, 2008)

TBone, I am relieved that you do unequivocally recognize the usually chicanery. Ed is well practiced in the art of amphibology and tergiversation.


----------



## flcad2000 (Jan 1, 2008)

Ok guys, I went in and added city and state to my profile and signature line. 
(2 down, 3,000+</u> to go.)


Happy New Year


----------



## JohnStout (Jan 1, 2008)

Mine is listed in my profile but to add to it I live in
Leavenworth, Kansas home of the Federal "pen"


----------



## jack barnes (Jan 1, 2008)

Al, Ed can barrow the lawnmower but not the snow blower, unless he wants to do my driveway for me.

Jack


----------



## TBone (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PR_Princess_
> 
> TBone, I am relieved that you do unequivocally recognize the usually chicanery. Ed is well practiced in the art of amphibology and tergiversation.



LOL  I had to read that twice, I thought Ed might be kin to Cozell McQueen........NC State basketball player, who after his team won the 1983 NCAA Championship, said "I can shoot with either hand....I'm amphibious".   So Ed's amphibolic...he can turn with either hand.


----------



## wudnhed (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jack barnes_
> 
> Ok ED went back in and added city and state to profile. HAPPY NEW YEAR
> 
> Jack



Great Jack, now Eds gonna think he's running the place, [}]


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wudnhed_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait...you mean Ed's not running the place?! Geez, what a waste of some good posts. I really gotta pay more attention...

You know, you try to suck up to the right people, and look what it gets you.

So, anyways...to whoever's running the place: Wow, that New Years resolution is paying off! Have you lost weight already? Man, you turn some awesome pens, and your posts are so witty! I love you, you know that, right? 

*reads through "Stalking for Dummies", a recent Ebay purchase*

Hey, anyone ever cast human skin? I got an idea! 

Muhahahaha!

Wow. I just grossed myself out. [V]


----------



## R2 (Jan 2, 2008)

Despite all the cnfessing about confusing and Confucios I am letting everyone know that I come from Australia, which is not a state of the USA.
It is an autonomous self governing country manipulated by the CIA, MI5, the NKVD and the Ton Ton Macoute with some input from Mossad and other minor players in any conspiracy theory you admit to following!


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 2, 2008)

For those who have no state, let me state that I usually KNOW that!

You Canadians and Aussies MAY not have noticed, but under your name it says CAN-A-DA or AU-STRAL-I-A.

Being among the more intelligent Americans, I CAN READ that!!!  So, it's not that I expect to SEE anything more.  CAN-A-DA means that you found a COLDER place to live than I did (not smart!).  AU-STRAL-I-A means I hope to visit you someday!!  Someday when its colder than crap here!!!  Current temp is just above zero fahrenheit - NOW would be good.

So, I am NOT DISinterested in your whereabouts.[8D][8D][8D][8D][8D]  Hope that is cleared up!


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 2, 2008)

Back on topic:

<center>*THANK-YOU!!*</center>

To those who have taken this subtle hint and added location information.  It is really helpful in my continuing effort to understand MARKETING pens.[][][]


----------



## GoodTurns (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PR_Princess_
> 
> TBone, I am relieved that you do unequivocally recognize the usually chicanery. Ed is well practiced in the art of amphibology and tergiversation.



Did you use the Google language tools to translate that from 'merican to pompous?[}]


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed,whenever I get the time I'll check my profile to see if I listed my state[}].


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OKLAHOMAN_
> 
> Ed,whenever I get the time I'll check my profile to see if I listed my state[}].



That's ok, Tex.


----------



## R2 (Jan 3, 2008)

Ed, Ed, Ed. From my dim recollections of school Canada has Provinces. Australia does have states - most of which are bigger than Texas!
Now I coul test your knowledge by putting in my state and city/town. I would give you apss if you coul place a pin ,on an unmarked map of Aus. ( you do what it looks like?) accurately to within 500 kms.
We foreigners don't wish to cause you too much confusion so we simply put the name of our country
and leave it up to your fertile imagination todecide where, in the vast spaces of Canada and Austra,ia we may reside.[:X][:X][:X]


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 3, 2008)

R2,

I enjoy learning.  And, you ARE correct, I could NOT find anything on an unmarked map of Australia.  My UNDERSTANDING (capitalized to emphasize it's lack of information - just "the way I feel about") of Australia would lead me to push a pin on the coastline, since that's where I visualize the population.  The rest of the country (Huge island) seems to be tiny trees, since most of your wood comes from "mallee" which I saw translated as "small tree".  And, I would picture desert.

So, if I am grossly incorrect, feel free to say so.  MOST of us are happy to learn about YOUR country!!!  (Know a little about your banks and stocks, watch your market a couple times a week)

As to Canada, I know it's too cold for humans.[:0][:0][:0][:0]
Actually, anywhere north of Racine is too cold for humans.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 3, 2008)

OH, YEAH1!

And Canada and Australia are both owned by Great Britain - nearly forgot!![}][}][}][}][}]
(You're welcome, my British friends!!)


----------



## johncrane (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes Ed! and one day we might sack the queen and stand up.[}]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 3, 2008)

The only things I know about Australia are that everyone there carries big knives, talks like Crocodile Dundee and likes shrimp that look like Barbie.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 3, 2008)

The only things I know about Australia are that everyone there carries big knives, talks like Crocodile Dundee and likes shrimp that look like Barbie.


----------



## johncrane (Jan 3, 2008)

Cav l like that,


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> The only things I know about Australia are that everyone there carries big knives, talks like Crocodile Dundee and likes shrimp that look like Barbie.



I think I dated her in the 60's. [8D]


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 3, 2008)

I thought there was a forum rule that we could NOT remember the 60's!!!

Possibly the Barbie is IN her 60's!!!


----------



## Mudder (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> 
> IF you don't want to tell us your street address - ok, but can you at least say WHAT STATE???????  [)][)][)]



Just for you Ed, I edited my profile and REMOVED the State.

Whatcha think of that?


----------



## kent4Him (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> Being among the more intelligent Americans, I CAN READ that!!!



Ed, that is an insult to dumb people!


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kent4Him_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep!


Politically correct I am NOT![}][}][}]

I always believe, if the shoe fits, either wear it, or get out and change your shoe size!!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, Ed, apologize to Chris!!


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 3, 2008)

Nah, I've met Chris, in person!!!

HE ain't dumb.


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 3, 2008)

Does Barbie lay down while you cook the shrimp on her? (Outback Steakhouse cooks shrimp on the Barbie-so they say)

Mike


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds like she is pretty hot!!!

No wonder Bluesman remembers her!!


----------



## R2 (Jan 3, 2008)

More lack of understandinG! ( icould have said ignorance but I'm a kindly soul ).
Canada and Australia are not "owned" by Great Gritain, England or anyone else.Read my post about being an autonamous entity.
The fact that the Queen is our Titular head of state is a mere abberation, in the same way that the Union Jack on the state flag of Hawaii is an abberation.


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2 (Jan 3, 2008)

Ed -

I hesitate to bring this up.  Really, I do.  Especially after all of the hard work you have put into this project.  A lifetime achievement, this, successfully carried out in but a few short days.  Truly remarkable!  I mean that in all sincerity and I am certain my colleagues here would agree.

My concern (which I have yet to share because, again, it seems such a small thing in comparison to your great accomplishment) has to do with the very issue of identifying the states from which our members hail.  That being central to your accomplishment, you can appreciate my reticence in saying anything that might appear to run counter in any way whatsoever to this remarkable achievement of yours.  I am most certain we all agree, â€œweâ€ being myself and my fellow members of the International Association of Penturners, that your management of what had the potential to be a bureaucratic nightmare was spectacular.  To have accomplished it in such a short amount of time was awe-inspiring.  Truly awe-inspiring.  In fact, these are but some of the words that members have passed among themselves as they have discussed your feat privately, not wanting to embarrass you in this public forum with the praise from which they know you will shrink.  But, I digress. 

My purpose, in fact, is not to embarrass with you praise.  I have too much respect for you and this organization, and my concern really seems so trivial.  I mean no disrespect to you with what I am about to say.  Really, I do not.  Dare I say it?  I think you may have just ever so slightly missed the target of what you were attempting to accomplish by having the members identify in their profiles the states in which they reside.  And when I say you may have ever so slightly missed the target, I mean that in the gentlest sense.  If there were a softer, lesser, kinder way to have said it (as I am certain there must be, but I lack the wherewithal to have found it), I would have done so for it certainly would have been apropos here.  

What I am trying to convey is not that your intent was off the mark.  Kudos of the highest degree to you for the thought.  Rather, it is this concept of â€œstateâ€ that just ever so barely misses.  (â€œEver so barelyâ€ to an infinite exponent.)  Of course, I understand that you are from the great state of Wisconsin, and for Wisconsinites, the concept of â€œstateâ€ is meaningful.  The same holds true for Texans, Floridians, Ohioans, Arkansans, Utahans, Californians and residents of 39 other states.  But, that concept is not necessarily meaningful for residents of Massachusetts, Pennsylvania, Kentucky and, for folk like me, residents of Virginia.  The reason being, we are not residents of â€œstates.â€  Rather, WE ARE RESIDENTS OF FREAKINâ€™ COMMONWEALTHS.   

Again, itâ€™s just a small thing.  A very small thing.  Congratulations on your accomplishment.  Well done.


----------



## R2 (Jan 4, 2008)

What about the Victorians, Queenslanders, New South Welshmen and other foreigners?[}]


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 4, 2008)

Proud Pappa-

It COULD be worse, You COULD live in a DISTRICT!!!  With nothing but POLITICIANS!!!

Now, doesn't your Commonwealth look BETTER by comparison???????

Since IAP alllows OPEN membership, we will continue to allow YOU and the Aussies to participate!!!  After all, we allow DCBluesman to continue to use DC, even though he is actually in YOUR COMMONWEALTH!!!

BTW, all those communicating about my outstanding achievements, feel free to do it in public.  Good press never HURT ME!!!!!!


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2 (Jan 4, 2008)

Ed -

By the grace of the Almighty, We (note the capitalization) were Chosen (again, note the capitalization) to inhabit Commonwealths and not mere states, districts, provinces, territories or even principalities.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 4, 2008)

I trust the capitalized "We" is the "Royal We".

This would mean you must be, in reality, the QUEEN!!!

Pretty clever using the alias "Michael" and moving to the US - they'll never notice you here!!!

Probably hiding from the Aussie and Canadian province-dwellers.


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2 (Jan 4, 2008)

I frequently am confused with royalty, as in "royal pain in the a#!".  But, I am no queen.  Not that there's anything wrong with that!


----------



## R2 (Jan 4, 2008)

Canadians live in states.
Australians live in states, althought some live in the Australian Capital Territory where our capital of Canberra is located. This territory is populated by politicians, lobbyists and other assorted grubs.
See Ed, you are learning more with each post.[:X][:X]


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 4, 2008)

Trade you OUR grubs for YOUR grubs, for a couple years.

Everybody will get a better understanding of politics!!


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by R2_
> 
> Australians live in states, althought some live in the Australian Capital Territory where our capital of Canberra is located.



R2 -

When did the Northern Territory become a state?  Or, are its inhabitants not Australians?


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Proud_Poppa_of_2_
> 
> I frequently am confused with royalty, as in "royal pain in the a#!".  But, I am no queen.  Not that there's anything wrong with that!



[)][)][)]I'm not so sure about that. This is a pretty liberal forum but not this extreme.[)]

-Peter-


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 4, 2008)

Four and a quarter HOURS.  MUCH LONGER than I expected!!


(Proud P: There was NO right way to answer that one!!)


----------



## R2 (Jan 4, 2008)

Poppa - touche'!!
It is acyuall y not so many years ago that Territorions of any kind were given fulla nd equal voting rights in that they could elect their own senators.


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by R2_
> 
> ...The fact that the Queen is our Titular head of state ...



Maybe I didn't notice, has someone already made the dumbhead, jokey comment? I mean, c'mon! That's low-hanging fruit if I ever saw it!

How do they come up with these words, honestly!?

I got about 17 things that are just dying to be said. 

*sigh*

I know, it's childish. You guys are really discussing some serious issues here, but ... you know ...

HE SAID 'TITULAR'!!!

I don't even know what that means, but for crying out loud, how can you read that and not snicker? For those that can, I declare you officially without humor. Not even a healthy fart could shake your demeanor.

Holy hell. How did I ever make it through civics? []


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2 (Jan 4, 2008)

ROTFLMAO    Funniest thing I've read in a long time.  I can just hear it in Karl's best Monty Python voice.



> _Originally posted by karlkuehn_
> 
> 
> I know, it's childish. You guys are really discussing some serious issues here, but ... you know ...
> ...



That was a good one.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 4, 2008)

I was thinking more "Beavis and Butthead". [8D]


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> 
> I was thinking more "Beavis and Butthead". [8D]



Shut up, Beavis! *slap* []

That's actually more the spirit that I posted in, but you can never go wrong being compared to Monty!

Now go away, or I shall taunt you a second time-uh!


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 5, 2008)

OMG, Poppa, I nearly had a stroke trying to read the "fine print" font. [}][] And let me just say that my English professor would have loved this. It reminds me of my earlier ramblings, er, I mean writings. He used to tell me, "Billy, you have a propensity for verbosity." The first few paragraphs seemed to do little but praise Ed for his accomplishments and Lord knows he doesn't need his head swelled any larger. Recall the mug w/a mug shot if you will.  All you really needed to say was...



> _Originally posted by Proud_Poppa_of_2_
> 
> 
> Ed - ...
> ...



Though I'm not completely convinced the Ed understands it. I mean, he fixes copiers for crying out loud. And me thinks that's why so few commented on your retort, humorous and well worded as it was... [)]

Oh, and for what it's worth, Ed, I agree with the sentiment of the original post.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 5, 2008)

No, no, no Billy.  Ed doesn't FIX copiers.  He employs someone with that talent.  Ed just owns the copier business! How much talent (or knowledge) does it take to own something?


----------



## wudnhed (Jan 5, 2008)

You guys are all friggin hilarious!!!!!!


----------



## R2 (Jan 5, 2008)

Where does that put me in the pecking order? I owna Copier and I have fixed it![}]


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2 (Jan 5, 2008)

Billy -

I agree with you.  I think it was lost entirely on Ed.  Went straight over his head.  It shouldn't surprise us, though.  PR fumes can do that to a person, so I'm told.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 5, 2008)

First time I have looked at this thread. Sadly, it went way astray. My opinion is that state should be listed with name on all posts. I would also favor ditching 'handles' and using only real names. Surprising how gentlemanly some folks can get when not hiding behind nicknames.


----------

